# Dsgvo



## willmalwassagen (11. März 2018)

Hallo,

  am 25. Mai tritt die neue europöische Datenschutzverordnung in Kraft.
Die trifft auch alle Verbände und Vereine.
Habt ihr von euren Verbänden schon etwas dazu gehört?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am 25. Mai tritt die neue europöische Datenschutzverordnung in Kraft.
> Die trifft auch alle Verbände und Vereine.
> Habt ihr von euren Verbänden schon etwas dazu gehört?



JA, der Landesfischereiverband Bayern hat dazu informiert z. B. in der Ausgabe N1 2018 "Bayerns Fischerei + Gewässer".
Es werden vom Verband auch kostenlos Seminare angeboten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Beim Vorstand meines Vereins ist dazu meines Wissens nach noch nichts angekommen. Ich denke, dass ich das sonst wüsste.

Vereinsintern wird sich aus meiner Sicht durch die DSGVO nichts bis wenig ändern. Hinsichtlich der Weitergabe personenbezogener Daten an den Verband (wenn der Verein Mitglied ist, nicht aber der einzelne Angler!) sieht das sicher anders aus.

Generell werden sich aber einige Vereine, Verbände und Firmen sowieso noch wundern, was für Ungemach bei Verstoß gegen die DSGVO blühen kann: https://www.datenschutzbeauftragter-info.de/dsgvo-und-bdsg-neu-bussgelder-und-sanktionen-teil-3/

Für Unternehmen Strafen bis zu 4% des weltweit erzielten Jahresumsatzes im Vorjahr der begangenen Straftat!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> JA, der Landesfischereiverband Bayern hat dazu informiert z. B. in der Ausgabe N1 2018 "Bayerns Fischerei + Gewässer".
> Es werden vom Verband auch kostenlos Seminare angeboten.



Danke für die Information! Das gebe ich mal an unseren Vorstandsvorsitzenden weiter. Ich glaube, ich bin im Verein der Einzige, der ein wenig einschätzen kann, was das Thema DSGVO bedeutet. #t


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beim Vorstand meines Vereins ist dazu meines Wissens nach noch nichts angekommen. Ich denke, dass ich das sonst wüsste.
> 
> Vereinsintern wird sich aus meiner Sicht durch die DSGVO nichts bis wenig ändern. Hinsichtlich der Weitergabe personenbezogener Daten an den Verband (wenn der Verein Mitglied ist, nicht aber der einzelne Angler!) sieht das sicher anders aus.



Wenn dein Verein im Verband ist, ist dein Vorstand informiert und Vereine, die nicht im Verband sind, rate ich, sich allgemein bezüglich anfallenden wichtigen Informationen zu vernetzen .

Im Verein ändert sich nichts, außer es sind mindestens 10 Personen ständig mit der automatisierten Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten beschäftigt. Diese Vereine müsen einen Datenschutzbeauftrgten ernennen.

Warum die Weitergabe von Mitgliedsdaten an den Verband betroffen sein soll, erkläre mir bitte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum die Weitergabe von Mitgliedsdaten an den Verband betroffen sein soll, erkläre mir bitte.



Wenn der Verein als juristische Person in einem Verband Mitglied ist, nicht aber die Vereinsmitglieder selbst, darf der Verein ohne schriftliche Zustimmung keine Daten seiner Mitglieder an den Verband weitergeben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Verstehe sowieso nicht, warum Vereine ihre Mitgliederdatei an den Verband melden. Nachgefragt werden nur Kontaktdaten des 1. Vorstandes und des Jugendwarts.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo miteinander,

in der aktuellen Verbandszeitschrift des Bay. Landesfischereiverbands wird das Thema - wie hier schon angemerkt - über 2 Seiten (S.18 - S.19) thematisiert. Zusätzlich wird ein Fortbildungsseminar angeboten.
http://lfvbayern.de/veranstaltung/seminar-neue-datenschutzregeln-fuer-vereine-2/
Der LFV hat damit sicherlich zeitnah und angemessen reagiert.

So weit so gut. Aber mich regt das trotzdem auf. Da werden Vereine und damit auch die ehrenamtlichen Macher mit Rechtsvorschriften überzogen, die letztlich freies, bürgerschaftliches Engagement immer mehr behindern und einschränken. Das ist nicht gut. 

Was bedeutet das für die Vereine? Ich bin sicher, dass die gegenwärtige Praxis fast aller Vereine nicht den neuen datenschutzrechtlichen Anforderungen entspricht.

Was wird passieren? Damit die ehrenamtlichen Vereinsvorstände nicht in haftungsrechtliche Kalamitäten kommen, werden sie nach rechtssicheren Lösungen verlangen. Die Spitzenverbände werden juristisch wasserdichte Musterzustimmungserklärungen erarbeiten und alle Vereinsmitglieder werden letztlich unterschreiben müssen.

Na super.

>>> Mehr Bürokratie >>> weniger bürgerschaftliche Selbstorganisation >>> mehr Staatsverdrossenheit.

So sind die Zeiten

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## smithie (11. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das für die Vereine? Ich bin sicher, dass die gegenwärtige Praxis fast aller Vereine nicht den neuen datenschutzrechtlichen Anforderungen entspricht.


Welche gängige Praxis meinst Du denn damit?


----------



## Wegberger (12. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,

ich finde die neue Verordnung richtig. Denn sie bedeutet eins:

Wenn ich meinen Daten einen Verein gebe, dann hat er mich darüber zu informieren, an wen , weswegen und wieso überhaupt ....meine Daten weitergereicht werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,

allgemein dazu: sicher wird/wurde ab und zu Schindluder mit manchen Daten getrieben aber andererseits ist mit dem ganzen Datenschutz mittlerweile ein Moloch entstanden, den der Einzelne nicht mehr überblickt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Erst einmal abwarten, was sich wirklich ändert, denn die bisher erhobenen Daten unterligen ja bereits dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetz.


----------



## Rotbart (12. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Erst einmal abwarten, was sich wirklich ändert, denn die bisher erhobenen Daten unterligen ja bereits dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetz.



Das sehe ich genauso.

Datenschutz galt schon immer, auch in der DSGVO gelten im Wesentlichen die gleichen Grundsätze fort. Verantwortung und Rechtsfolgen sind angepasst.

Wer also bisher datenschutzkonform gearbeitet hat, wird mit der DSGVO keine wesentlichen Schwierigkeiten bekommen. Wer sich bislang noch nicht um Datenschutz gekümmert hat, der sollte sich schleunigst drum kümmern - DSGVO hin oder her.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo miteinander



smithie schrieb:


> Welche gängige Praxis meinst Du denn damit?



Es dürfen keine personenbezogenen Daten (z.B. Name und Anschrift) vom Angelverein elektronisch (z.B. auf einem PC) gespeichert, verarbeitet ... werden, wenn nicht eine ausdrückliche schriftliche Einwilligung des Anglers vorliegt.

Aber es gilt auch der Grundsatz:

*Wo kein Kläger - da kein Richter.*

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ossipeter (12. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Was, wenn da einer Daten abgreift? Wie sind die Vereine und Verbände da geschützt?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Was, wenn da einer Daten abgreift? Wie sind die Vereine und Verbände da geschützt?



Auch dafür haftet der Vereinsvorsitzende persönlich, wenn nicht die erforderlichen Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen wurden. Das alles ist ein wahnsinniger bürokratischer Wust und im Normalfall von einem Ehrenamtler (Vereinsvorsitzenden) oft nicht ohne Hilfe und Beratung zu stemmen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Wegberger (13. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,



> Es dürfen keine personenbezogenen Daten (z.B. Name und Anschrift) vom  Angelverein elektronisch (z.B. auf einem PC) gespeichert, verarbeitet  ... werden, wenn nicht eine ausdrückliche schriftliche Einwilligung des  Anglers vorliegt.


Das ist zu kurz gesprungen. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es drei Kernpunkte:

- Wenn ich irgendwo Mitglied werden will oder etwas kaufe, muss ich ggf. halt meine Daten angeben. Wenn ich das nicht will, dann geht das halt nicht -> ohne Daten halt kein Mitglied oder Kunde.

- Wenn ich Kunde oder Mitglied werden will, kann ich allerdings verlangen, dass der Verein oder der Händler mir ausweisst -> wem, warum und in welchen Umfang er Dritten meine Daten weitergibt und das derjenige sich an die Datenschutzregeln hält. Dieser Nachweis muss halt vom Verein/Händler mit dem Dritten ausgehandelt und dokumentiert werden und ich kann als Mitglied / Kunde verlangen, dass ich das schriftlich kriege. Und wenn ich das nich will - was mir dort ausgewiesen wird, dann kann ich halt nicht Mitglied oder Kunde werden.

- Der Verein oder Händler muss sich bei Dritten, denen er Kunden-, Mitgliederdaten weitergibt absichern - das diese Institutionen sich an die Regeln halten und die Daten nur zum notwendigen Umfang erhalten und nicht zum Beispiel dann noch weiterverkaufen.

Ich finde das nicht schlimm, sondern in dieser digitalen Welt einen richtigen Schritt. Das ist auch kein bürokratischer Wust - sondern das ist einfach einmal die Hausaufgaben machen. 

Es gibt Einzel-, Gesamt- und Rahmen-ADVn, die je nach den Volumen die Sache einfacher machen. Als LV (falls die Vereine personenbezogene Daten weiter melden) würde ich z.Bsp. allen Vereinen als Dritter eine Rahmen-ADV fertigen. Diese "Lieferanten-ADV könnten dann alle Vereine als Beilage am Jahresanfang ihren Mitgliedern mitliefern. Dann würde die Lieferanten-ADV zur Kunden-ADV.

Da ich aus der gewerbliche Ecke komme, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen ob es für Vereine Sonderregelungen gibt ... denke aber nicht.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo



Wegberger schrieb:


> ....
> Ich finde das nicht schlimm, sondern in dieser digitalen Welt einen richtigen Schritt. Das ist auch kein bürokratischer Wust - sondern das ist einfach einmal die Hausaufgaben machen.
> ....
> Da ich aus der gewerbliche Ecke komme, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen ob es für Vereine Sonderregelungen gibt ... denke aber nicht.



Es sind die selben Regeln für Vereine wie auch bis hin zu  großen Konzernen.

Mir ist kein Angelverein bekannt, der von seinen Mitgliedern eine schriftliche Einwilligung zur elektronischen Datenverarbeitung eingeholt hat. Sicher mag es auch Ausnahmen geben, aber ich kenne keine. 
Eine Vielzahl der Angelvereine handeln rechtswidrig. Aber wie gesagt: Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Wegberger (13. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,



> Aber wie gesagt: Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter


 |kopfkrat

Meines Wissens hat man eine behördliche Dokumentations- und bei Kontrolle Nachweispflicht. Sogar rückwirkend.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Halllo,

nur ein kleines Beispiel wie man sich mit dem übertriebenen Datenschutz selbst austrickst: man stellt einen Nachsendeauftrag bei der Post, weil man umzieht. Kreuzt man jetzt an, dass man der Weitergabe seiner Anschrift widerspricht, ist man schon der Loser, denn alle Sendungen auf welchen der Absender vermerkt hat: "wenn verzogen mit neuer Anschrift zurück", gehen jetzt an den Absender ohne Angabe der neuen Anschrift zurück und das sind schon mal locker ein Viertel bis ein Drittel aller Sendungen welche man dann erst mal nicht bekommt.
Bei Zeitungen und Zeitschriften ist es das Gleiche, hier würde dem Verlag, seitens der Post, die neue Anschrift mitgeteilt werden wenn, ja wenn man nicht der Weitergabe seiner neuen Anschrift widersprochen hätte. Also muss man sich um jede Zeitung/Zeitschrift die man über die Post bezieht selbst kümmern und den entsprechenden Verlag die neue Anschrift mitteilen.
Ist zwar alles nicht weltbewegend, macht aber im normalen Leben schon Probleme, da man einen Teil seiner Sendungen nicht mehr bekommt und das alles nur wegen eines unbedachten Ankreuzens im Sinne des Datenschutzes. Ich bezeichne dies als übertriebenen Datenschutz, da der/die Betroffenen hier meist gar nicht wissen, welch einen Bärendiest sie sich mit diesem Kreuzchen beim Widerspruch da leisten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Wegberger (13. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo Lajos,

bleiben wir doch bei deinem Beispiel. 

Wie würdest du es den finden, wenn die Umzugsdaten auch anderen Firmen gegen Cash zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Zum Beispiel Firmen die aus deiner Umzugshistorie eine Risiko-oder Bonitätprognose über dich heimlich herstellen und dies dann weiter verkaufen. 
Du wirst es gar nicht bemerken, aber wenn du Angebote anforderst werden ggf. die Daten im Hintergrund hinzugezogen, dir dein für die Firma massgeschneidertest Angebot erzeugen.
Vielleicht teure als das für einen anderen Kunden - aber die Datensammler wissen ganz genau was du bereit bist zu zahlen. (Natürlich nicht alleine durch deine Umzughistorie - aber da kommen dann alle Daten-Bausteine zusammen)

Die Wirtschaft ist begierig darauf, aus dem Datenmoloch Profit zu schlagen.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos,
> 
> bleiben wir doch bei deinem Beispiel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trifft nicht jeden Verein so wie einen großen Konzern, dann ein doch großer Teil der Vereine müssen auch weiterhin keinen Datneschutzbeauftragten ernennen.

Vereine handeln derzeit nicht rechtwidrig, da die ausdrückliche Einwilligung bisher nicht erforderlich war.
Solch leichtfertige Behauptungen sollten unterlassen werden.

Die bsiherigen Mitgliedsdatein gelten als Altbestände aus bisheriger "Übung", hierzu wird vorsorglich geraten, die Einwilligungen schriftlich nachzuholen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. März 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo miteinander,

das Inkrafttreten der EU-DSGVO hat den Anlass geliefert, dass die Thematik wieder aktuell im Fokus ist. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass bisher auch für Angelvereine und Verbände schon Datenschutzrecht verbindlich war.


Wir sind hier kein Rechtsseminar und von daher können wir es uns ersparen weiter zu diskutieren. Ich denke, die Problemlage ist erkannt.

Schauen wir vorwärts auf das was uns der Bay. LFV (oder andere LFV´s) als Problemlösung demnächst anbieten werden. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Unsere Anfrage an das für uns zuständige Landratsamt in Bayern:
Wir fragen welchen rechtlichen Status in Bayern die von der Fischereiausbildung in Starnberg ausgebildeten Kontrolleure haben.
  Die Kontrolleure bekommen im Rahmen ihrer Aufsichtstätigkeit  personenbezogene Daten unserer Mitglieder. Demzufolge müssen die Fischereiaufseher eine entsprechende Geheimhaltungsverpflichtung erklärt haben. In der Regel und nach unserem Verständnis bei ihrem Vorgesetzten oder Auftraggeber.
  Wir können bisher nicht ermitteln wer genau der Auftraggeber der Kontrolleure ist und ob der DSGVO entsprechende Datenschutzerklärungen vorliegen.
  Die DSGVO tritt am 25. Mai 2018 in Kraft und wir bitten rechtzeitig vorher um verbindliche Informationen ob Datenschutzerklärungen (Geheimhaltungsverpflichtung)  vorliegen.
  Wir müssen sonst unsere Mitglieder anweisen, ab dem 25. Mai bis zur Klärung die Herausgabe von personenbezogenen Dokumenten (Fischereischein, Erlaubnisschein) gegenüber Kontrolleuren abzulehnen.


Heute die Antwort:
Vielen Dank, dass Sie uns auf die Problematik der Fischereiaufsicht in Verbindung mit der DSGVO hingewiesen haben. Wir werden dies in Zusammenarbeit mit unserem Datenschutzbeauftragten prüfen.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass in Bayern nach Art. 77 Abs. 1 Nr. 8 und 9 BayFiG eine Ordnungswidrigkeit vorliegt, wenn die Identitätsfeststellung in den Fällen des Art. 72 Abs. 2 und Abs. 3 BayFiG gegenüber einem Fischereiaufseher verweigert wird. Damit ist dies kein geeignetes Mittel, den Datenschutz zu wahren, sondern würde von uns entsprechend geahndet werden.
Sobald uns nähere Informationen bezüglich des Vollzugs der DSGVO vorliegen, werden wir Sie selbstverständlich informieren.
Da tut sich ein richtiges Pronblem auf.
Ich zeige meine Papiere und zeige dann den Kontrolleur, bzw seinen Auftraggeber an.
Ich zahle nix und der Auftraggeber des Kontrolleuers ettliche 100 Euro  oder deutlich mehr weil ich ihn anzeige.

Scheint wohl im gesamten Deutschland so zu sein. Die Verbände sollten da eigentlich die Vereine richtig informieren.
Wieder mal festgestellt, zu nix zu gebrauchen.


----------



## smithie (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Die Vereinsmitglieder haben doch über den Erlaubnisschein einen Vertrag mit dem Verein.

Darüber hinaus kann man auch diskutieren, ob die Datenschutzinteressen hier dem berechtigten Interesse des Verantwortlichen überwiegen.

Ich bin gespannt, was der DS Beauftragte sagt!


----------



## kati48268 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

@willmalwassagen
Damit sind nur die Vereinsaufseher gemeint, oder?
Also nicht die amtlichen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @willmalwassagen
> Damit sind nur die Vereinsaufseher gemeint, oder?
> Also nicht die amtlichen.



Das betrifft alle Kontrolleure.


----------



## smithie (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

wieso betrifft das alle, die staatlich bestellten sind doch via Behördenfunktion authorisiert?


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Es gibt staatliche Fischereiaufseher die im Auftrag der Fischereibehörde oder sonstigen Behörden handeln. Die sollten von Amtswegen bereits eine Geheimhaltungsverpflichtung erklärt haben.

In Bayern zum Beispiel sind die in der Regel nur staatlich geprüft, werden also von Vereinen beauftragt. Die haben in der Regel nix unterschrieben und auch keinen Plan von DSGVO.

Wir haben bereits viel Geld für den Datenschutzbeauftragten ausgegeben und sind deshalb sicher, es ist so wie wir sagen. 
Die müssen alle eine Erklärung abgegeben und zwar beim Auftraggeber der Kontrolle, in der Regel der Vereinsvorstand.
Ansonsten kann es beim üblichen verhalten"das interessiert mich doch nicht" richtig teuer werden.

Das wäre auch eine klassische Aufgabe der Verbände, die Mitgliedsvereine zu schulen und mit Dokumentenvorlagen zu unterstützen. Aber auch hier scheint das globale Versagen eher die Regel zu sein.

So fordert der LFVBW die Mitgliedsvereine auf, die Mitgliederadressen an ihn zu senden. Die pauschale Erklärung auf der HP, das wird nur für Verbandsinteressen verwendet.
Da bin ich mir sogar sicher. Aber kein Verein darf seine Mitglieder Daten für Verbandsinteressen an den Verband einfach so senden. Da muss jedes einzelne Mitglied eine Datenschutzerklärung dazu unterschreiben und seine Zustimmung erteilen. Das geht nicht mit einem Vorstandsbeschluss oder einem Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung.
Also hier fordert der Verband mit einer ungültigen Datenschutzerklärung seine Mitglieder zum unrechtem Handeln auf.

Hinweis an die Admins.
Wenn der Verband Einspruch erhebt, lasst euch eine Bestätigung von deren Datenschutzbeauftragten vorlegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht inwieweit hier der Datenschutz überhaupt tangiert ist.
Schließlich steht in der Satzung der Vereine (zumindest die paar die ich kenne) ausdrücklich drin wer kontrollieren darf und wie das abläuft.
Verweigert jetzt jemand die Einsicht in seinen Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein, so wird eben die Polizei gerufen. Ist er Schwarzfischer, ist der Fall eh klar, Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei. Ist er Mitglied und wollte, warum auch immer, dem satzungsmäßig agierenden Fischereiaufseher, seine fischereilichen Papiere nicht zeigen, fliegt er aus dem Verein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,



> Schließlich steht in der Satzung der Vereine (zumindest die paar die ich kenne) ausdrücklich drin wer kontrollieren darf und wie das abläuft.



Bei uns steht sogar drin, dass jedes Mitglied auf Verlangen einem anderen Mitglied das Deckblatt des Erlaubnisscheins zeigen muss, wenn der andere das ebenfalls tut.

Da bei 1000 Mitgliedern nicht jeder jeden persönlich kennt, finde ich das nachvollziehbar.

Ob dies nun einen Verstoß gegen den Datenschutz darstellt ist zum Glück nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiss nicht inwieweit hier der Datenschutz überhaupt tangiert ist.
> Schließlich steht in der Satzung der Vereine (zumindest die paar die ich kenne) ausdrücklich drin wer kontrollieren darf und wie das abläuft.
> ...



Was da in der Satzung steht, ist erst mal völlig egal. Hier geht es um die Einhaltung einer EU-Verordnung, die in nationales Recht umzusetzen ist. Und diese besagt, dass ab Gültigkeit der DSGVO jede Person, die im Auftrag Einsicht in persönliche Daten erhält, eine von ihrem Auftraggeber veranlasste Geheimhaltungserklärung unterzeichnet haben muss. Hier ein Muster dazu: https://www.aachen.ihk.de/blob/acih.../muster_verpflichtung_datengeheimnis-data.pdf

Das wird alles noch ein Mordstheater. Ich hatte heute erst wieder beruflich im Rahmen von IT-Verfahren mit der Fragestellung zu tun, was DSGVO-konform ist und was nicht. Da werden vielfach erst Grundsatzurteile Licht ins Dunkel bringen. 

Wenn es hier zu Klagen kommt, weil Papiere aufgrund Nichtvorhandenseins der Erklärungen nicht vorgezeigt werden oder weil kontrollierte Personen im Nachhinein gegen die Vereine (Auftraggeber der Kontrolleure) klagen (Verletzung des Datenschutzes), werden einige Vorstände sehr große Augen bekommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Deckel des Erlaubnisscheins ist eventuell nicht mal problematisch. Anders sieht es bei Verpflichtungen zum Vorzeigen von Fangbüchern aus, weil dort z.B. nachvollziehbar ist, an welchen Tagen der Angler an welchen Gewässern unterwegs war. Und das sind Daten, die geschützt sind.


----------



## angler1996 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Deckel des Erlaubnisscheins ist eventuell nicht mal problematisch. Anders sieht es bei Verpflichtungen zum Vorzeigen von Fangbüchern aus, weil dort z.B. nachvollziehbar ist, an welchen Tagen der Angler an welchen Gewässern unterwegs war. Und das sind Daten, die geschützt sind.


 
 keine Ahnung, was bei Euch auf dem Deckel steht,
 ansonsten hat man da was in die Welt gesetzt ohne zu überlegen, wo man damit überall eingreift


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,


heute ist darüber bei uns in der Zeitung (Nürnberger Nachrichten) ein Artikel darüber. Darin ist eine Aussage vom Datenschutzexperten des Bayerischen Landes-Sportverbands, Professor Rolf Lauser veröffentlich, in der er etwas Entwarnung, hinsichtlich der Vereine, gibt.
"Niemand muss persönlich haften, sofern Daten nicht verkauft werden."
Aber: " Problematisch wird es, wenn Vertrauliches mit Absicht missbraucht wird."
Außerdem ist noch ein Interview mit Thomas Kranig, Präsident des Bayerischen Landesamts für Datenschutz, auf gleicher Seite abgedruckt. In diesem sagt er in Bezug auf die Vereine: "Die Norm gilt aber für alle, die mit Daten umgehen, und damit auch für Vereine, wobei sich die Anforderungen für diese nicht so sehr von den bereits gültigen unterscheiden".
Also, so heiss wie es gekocht wird, wird es offensichtlich nicht gegessen, zumindest nicht für Vereine. Das ist das, was ich diesen beiden Aussagen dieser Experten entnehme.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> heute ist darüber bei uns in der Zeitung (Nürnberger Nachrichten) ein Artikel darüber. Darin ist eine Aussage vom Datenschutzexperten des Bayerischen Landes-Sportverbands, Professor Rolf Lauser veröffentlich, in der er etwas Entwarnung, hinsichtlich der Vereine, gibt.
> ...



Was der schreibt, ist völliger Unsinn und pfeifen im Walde. Am Ende entscheiden Gerichte auf Basis von Gesetzen. Und wenn der Verein dann abgemahnt oder angezeigt wird, landet der Stress natürlich bei den Vorständen.

Das fängt bei den Internet-Auftritten der Vereine an. Da genügt es schon, wenn im Kontaktformular der Name als Pflichtfeld angegeben werden muss. 
Hier wird das Thema recht gut angerissen: https://www.heise.de/ix/meldung/Dat...eue-Abmahngefahren-fuer-Websites-3936980.html

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie die Problematik mit den Geheimhaltungserklärungen von Kontrolleuren weitergeht. Mein Vorstand wies bisher regelmäßig in Versammlungen alle Mitglieder darauf hin, dass jeder berechtigt ist, den korrekten Eintrag von Fängen bei anderen Mitgliedern zu kontrollieren. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Es ist geradezu erschreckend wie manche versuchen das Theme für Vereine kleinzureden.
Ich kenne kein Gesetz in dem steht, gilt nicht für Vereine.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Es ist geradezu erschreckend, wie manche glauben, dass es bisher keinen Datenschutz für Vereine gab ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Es gibt auch immer wieder Leute, die glauben, weil sie bisher bis heute-justamente-jetzt durchgekommen sind, so wird das in Zukunft auch klappen ... kann man auch in die weite Welt gucken.


Angelvereine mit einem Einmann-Betrieb als Kassenwart oder Schriftführer haben es aber sehr übersichtlich und einfach, da verwaltet einer die Daten, hat einen PC, Zugang, kann Adresslisten oder neuerdings bei mir auch Maillisten erstellen, das ist doch gut überschaubar! :m

Beim letzten Vereinsbeitritt musste ich die Einwilligung für elektronische Verarbeitung und Mailadresse und Benachrichtungen gleich beim Aufnahmeantrag mit unterschreiben. 
Kann sein, dass man ohne gar nicht als Mitglied angenommen wird. 
Aus Sicht der Vereinsführung auch kein Problem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie die Problematik mit den Geheimhaltungserklärungen von Kontrolleuren weitergeht. Mein Vorstand wies bisher regelmäßig in Versammlungen alle Mitglieder darauf hin, dass jeder berechtigt ist, den korrekten Eintrag von Fängen bei anderen Mitgliedern zu kontrollieren. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr.


Woher soll das denn kommen?
Geht der mit PDA/Smartphone los und erhebt Daten?
Nur draufschauen ist keine Datenerhebung, und eine eventuelle Anzeige wird weitergegeben mit öffentlichen Daten Name/Autokennzeichen und landet bei den berufenen Leuten.

Immer noch gilt: Datenschutz bezieht sich auf Datenverarbeitung, Erheben, Speichern, Verwalten, Verwenden, Weitergeben, Einsicht gewähren.

Ich habe auch so eine Mit-Aufseher-Verpflichtung bzw. Berechtigung, aber die dient hauptsächlich der Ausweisung als Mitpächter bzw. Beauftragter des Pächters. Und weitergehende exekutive Rechte hat damit keiner.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Woher soll das denn kommen?
> Geht der mit PDA/Smartphone los und erhebt Daten?
> Nur draufschauen ist keine Datenerhebung, und eine eventuelle Anzeige wird weitergegeben mit öffentlichen Daten Name/Autokennzeichen und landet bei den berufenen Leuten.
> 
> ...



Nur Draufschauen ist Einblick in persönliche Daten.

Ganz einfacher Zusammenhang: Der Einblick ins Fangbuch gewährt Einblick in Bewegungsdaten des Kontrollierten. Das sind vertrauliche persönliche Daten. Der Kontrolleur muss darauf verpflichtet sein, diese Daten keiner weiteren Person weiterzugeben. Und schon sind wir beim Thema der schriftlichen Erklärung zur Einhaltung des Datenschutzes durch die Kontrolleure: https://www.datenschutzbeauftragter-info.de/fachbeitraege/verpflichtung-datengeheimnis/

Es ist halt auszuschließen, dass der Kontrolleur beim Bier erzählt, dass er im Fangbuch von Schulze gesehen hat, dass dieser vorige Woche Donnerstag am Baggersee angeln war und der zufällig zuhörende Kollege dies erfährt und sich fragt, wie das sein kann, wo Schulze doch krank geschrieben ist.


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Da auf der Angelkarte in der Regel die komplette Anschrift des Anglers ersichtlich ist und in dem Fischereischein der Geburtstag sind das die Daten um die es im Datenschutz geht. Das sind personenbezogene Daten die erhoben werden. 

Ein guter Datenschützer kostet momentan für ein 1 Tagesseminar ca. 1000,00€  - 1500,00 €.

Eine Strafe nach DSGVO kostet leicht mal etliche 10 000,00€. Auch für den kleinen Angelverein der alle Daten auf einem ungeschützten PC eines Mitgliedes speichert, mit dem die Ehefrau chattet, das Kind Online spielt und der fehlerhafte Ausdrucke mit dem Hausmüll entsorgt. 

Und ein guter Verband würde seinen Mitgliedern einen Leitfaden zur DSGVO mit Musterdokumenten erstellen lassen und Schulungen dazu anbieten Und nicht nur eine für 1000 Mitgliedvereine.
Und da es sich um eine bundeseinheitliche  Verbindlichkeit handelt wäre da eine konzertierte Aktion der Landesverbände und des Bundesverbandes angesagt.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was der schreibt, ist völliger Unsinn und pfeifen im Walde. Am Ende entscheiden Gerichte auf Basis von Gesetzen. Und wenn der Verein dann abgemahnt oder angezeigt wird, landet der Stress natürlich bei den Vorständen.
> 
> Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie die Problematik mit den Geheimhaltungserklärungen von Kontrolleuren weitergeht. Mein Vorstand wies bisher regelmäßig in Versammlungen alle Mitglieder darauf hin, dass jeder berechtigt ist, den korrekten Eintrag von Fängen bei anderen Mitgliedern zu kontrollieren. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr.




Hallo,


na ja, der eine ist ausgewiesener Datenschutzsachverständiger und der andere Präsident des Bayerischen Landesamts für Datenschutz, wenn Du nun durchblicken läßt, dass beide keine Ahnung haben - wer dann.
Daher bin ich eben der Meinung, dass da mitunter mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird.
Zu den Kontrollen durch Mitglieder; das hat es z. B. bei uns nie gegeben, da ja hier zur Schikane Tür und Tor geöffnet werden. Von Vereinsseite her sind die Fischereiaufseher und die Verwaltungsmitglieder zu Kontrollen berechtigt, beide haben entsprechennde Ausweise zur Legimitation.
Ich würde niemanden raten mit dem Hinweis auf die DSGVO sich einer Kontrolle durch eine legitimierte Person zu verweigern. Das hätte Folgen - aber nicht für den Kontrolleur.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nur Draufschauen ist Einblick in persönliche Daten.


Da bin ich mal gespannt, wer solche Aussage anerkennt.
Das kannst Du nämlich nicht trennen, jedenfalls nicht ohne Überwachung der Gehirnströme und des Gesehenen und Gehirn-intern Gespeicherten ...

Bei solcherart alberner Auslegung, wo alles gesehene unter Datenschutz fallen soll, fällt das ganze in der Tat in die Absurdität und Lächerlichkeit. Zum Glück gibt es auch nachrichtende Richter.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich würde niemanden raten mit dem Hinweis auf die DSGVO sich einer Kontrolle durch eine legitimierte Person zu verweigern. Das hätte Folgen - aber nicht für den Kontrolleur.


Sehe ich auch so.

Letzlich geht es nicht um nicht Daten "machen", das lässt sich gar nicht verhindern, sondern um die Dokumentierung und Begrenzung, was wer wo wie damit kann, eine Art ISO 2000 für die DV an sich. Papier ist mal wieder alles. 
Unterschied: *Unbefugter* Umgang mit personenbezogenen Daten - nicht: Umgang mit personenbezogenen Daten.

Ich bin nur gespannt, ob die Geheimdienste da mit drin in der Liste der Zugreifenden auftauchen (müssen), aber befugt sind sie wahrscheinlich wenn ihnen das irgendjemand aus staatlicher Administration zuschreibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Gibt doch Aussagen, die klarstellen :m

http://www.bdsg2018.de/de/1-anwendungsbereich-des-gesetzes-BDSG-neu.htm

§ 1 BDSG-neu "Anwendungsbereich des Gesetzes"

(1)
Für nichtöffentliche Stellen gilt dieses Gesetz für die ganz oder teilweise automatisierte Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten 
sowie die nichtautomatisierte Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten, die in einem Dateisystem gespeichert sind oder gespeichert werden sollen, ...

es sei denn, die Verarbeitung durch natürliche Personen erfolgt zur Ausübung ausschließlich persönlicher oder familiärer Tätigkeiten.

(4) Dieses Gesetz findet Anwendung auf öffentliche Stellen. Auf nichtöffentliche Stellen findet es Anwendung, sofern
	1. der Verantwortliche oder Auftragsverarbeiter personenbezogene Daten im Inland verarbeitet,


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

An dem Gesetz hat sich nichts geändert, also gilt immer noch:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bei vertraglicher Bindung bedarf es keiner  Einwilligung der betroffenen Person zum Erheben, Verarbeiten und Nutzen  der Daten.
> Eine Mitgliedschaft ist eine vertragliche Biindung.
> Die für die Mitgliederverwaltung erforderlichen Daten dürfen also in jeden Fall verwendet werden.
> 
> ...



Zur "vertraglichen Bindung":

Jedem, der angeln geht, muss bekannt sein, dass Kontrollen hinsichtlich seiner Ausübung des Angelns stattfinden. Diese Kontrollen werden vertraglich durch den Kauf der Angelberechtigung eingegangen. Eine zusätzliche Zustimmung des Anglers zu Kontrollen ist somit nicht notwendig.

Sicherlich kann jemand  dies wieder versuchen zu zerpflücken, ändert aber nichts an der Rechtslage.

Für den "normalen" Verein ändert sich nichts, Aktionismus ist unangebracht; aber die Regelung zur Notwendigkeit des Datenschutzbeauftragten im Verein ist neu und gegebenfalls einzuhalten.
Nochmals zur Erinnerung: Vorschriften zum Datenschutz für den Verein gab es bisher auch ..

Einen schönen Vatertag mit erlebnisreichen Drills |wavey:


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Für den "normalen" Verein ändert sich nichts, Aktionismus ist unangebracht; aber die Regelung zur Notwendigkeit des Datenschutzbeauftragten im Verein ist neu und gegebenfalls einzuhalten.
> Nochmals zur Erinnerung: Vorschriften zum Datenschutz für den Verein gab es bisher auch ..
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Servus Hans,

eben 
es bleibt in der praktischen Ausübung beim alten ...

Petri


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

@Hans21

Genau das habe ich versucht klarzustellen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> D
> 
> Und ein guter Verband würde seinen Mitgliedern einen Leitfaden zur DSGVO mit Musterdokumenten erstellen lassen und Schulungen dazu anbieten



Du kommst doch aus Bayern?
Hast du die Unterlagen und warst du auf der Schulung des Landesverband ?


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



hans21 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, einige reden hier aneinander vorbei.
> 
> - Die Kontrolle ist Datenverarbeitung nach Art. 5 Abs.2
> 
> ...




Hallo,


ich bin geneigt Dir zu glauben, zumal ich in dieser Materie nicht gerade ein Spezialist bin.
Mir erschließt sich jedoch nicht, wieso ein Blick eines Fischereiaufsehers in die fischereilichen Papiere eine Datenverarbeitung sein soll. Der verarbeitet nichts, und sitzt auch nicht am PC. Was der tut ist im Sinne der Deutschen Sprache keine Verarbeitung. Dann wäre ja, wenn ich z.B. beim Spazierengehen feststelle, dass auf Rosenstrasse 3 ein Helmut Müller wohnt (was ich vom Klingelschild bzw. Briefkasten im Vorbeigehen erfahren kann) auch schon eine Verarbeitung, obwohl ich mir hierzu keinerlei Notiz mache;+.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## smithie (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Eine Strafe nach DSGVO kostet leicht mal etliche 10 000,00€. Auch für den kleinen Angelverein der alle Daten auf einem ungeschützten PC eines Mitgliedes speichert, mit dem die Ehefrau chattet, das Kind Online spielt und der fehlerhafte Ausdrucke mit dem Hausmüll entsorgt.


Für 10.000 € Strafe musst Du einen Jahresumsatz von 250.000 € haben - für "etliche 10.000 €" entsprechend mehr.
Also mal wieder langsam reiten... insbesondere beim "kleinen Angelverein" und insbesondere bei einem ersten Vergehen und insbesondere bei einem Thema, wo die Behörde selbst noch nicht klar ist... @Aufseher


Das größte Risiko sehe ich in Abmahnanwälten, die am 25.05. um 0:01 anfangen, die Internetauftritte auf korrekte DS Erklärungen prüfen. Auch z. B. bzgl. GoogleAnalytics, falls jemand das verwendet.


----------



## smithie (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



hans21 schrieb:


> Smithie, da täuschst du dich. Bei bestimmten Verfehlungen werden 4% des Jahresumsatzes oder € 20.000.000 fällig, je nachdem was MEHR ist.
> https://dsgvo-gesetz.de/art-83-dsgvo/
> Abs. 5
> 
> ...


Ich habe die 4 % als Anhaltspunkt genommen.
Glaubt ihr jetzt, ein Verein mit 25.000 € Einnahmen im Jahr wird jetzt wegen einer Fischereiaufseher Kontrolle zu mehreren 10.000 € verknackt? 




hans21 schrieb:


> Am gefährlichsten wird es m.E. für den Pharma- und Gesundheitsbereich. Solchen Daten werden besonders geschützt und man hört, die seien nicht gut aufgestellt.


Ach ja? Da bekomme ich anderes mit ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,


ich habe mr die DSGVO ein bißchen angeschaut. Im Artikel 2 wird der "Sachliche Anwendungsbereich" dargelegt, darin heißt es in Absatz 1 :
"Diese Verordnung gilt für ganz oder teilweise automatisierte Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten sowie für die nichtautomatisierte Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten, die in einem Dateisystem gespeichert sind oder gespeichert werden sollen".
Ich lese da nichts, aber absolut nichts heraus was in irgendeiner Weise die Kontrolle eines Fischereiaufsehers bei einem Angler betreffen könnte. #c


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



hans21 schrieb:


> Wegen der Fischerreiaufseher wohl kaum. Aber wenn der Verein sich sehr blöd anstellt, ja! Z.B.
> - Verweigerung der Zusammenarbeit mit den Behörden
> - Kinderdaten ohne Zustimmung der Eltern verarbeitet.
> - Wiederholungsfall trotz ernsthafter Ansprache
> ...



Ich darf mich wiederholen, also noch einmal:

Auch bei Kindern, bedingt durch das rechtl. notwendige Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigten, liegt bei Vereinen eine vertragliche Bindung durch den Erwerb der Fischereierlaubniskarte vor genauso auch durch eine Mitgliedschaft, die rechtlich ebenfalls, wie schon öfters hier nun ausgeführt, eine vertragliche Bindung darstellt und als Einwilligung zur Datenerhebung, -verarbeitung, -nutzung.
*Das war bisher so und hat sich nicht geändert!*


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich lese da nichts, aber absolut nichts heraus was in irgendeiner Weise die Kontrolle eines Fischereiaufsehers bei einem Angler betreffen könnte. #c




Betrifft die Kontrollen auch nicht, wie ich bereits ausgeführt habe.

Manche wollen eben Probleme konstruieren und lassen sich auch nicht davon mit der rechtl. Wirklichkeit abbringen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Nur mal so gefragt
Ihr redet immer von Vereinsmitgliedern und der Angelkarte.
Und was ist mit den Angelkarten die nicht an Verensmitglieder ausgegeben werden?
Was haben diese Angler unterschrieben?


----------



## smithie (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Nur mal so gefragt
> Ihr redet immer von Vereinsmitgliedern und der Angelkarte.
> Und was ist mit den Angelkarten die nicht an Verensmitglieder ausgegeben werden?
> Was haben diese Angler unterschrieben?


Die haben doch auch den Erlaubnisschein - also einen Vertrag mit dem Verein unterschrieben.

Oder darf ich den Namen auf die Tageskarte auch erst nach korrekter DSGVO Einwilligung schreiben? Oo


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,


ich weiss zwar nicht, wie das anderswo gehandhabt wird, aber wenn ein Gastangler bei uns eine Karte bekommt, werden da keine personenbezogene Daten von dem irgendwie verarbeitet. Wozu auch?

Also hat das mir der DSGVO nichts zu tun.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



> Die haben doch auch den Erlaubnisschein - also einen Vertrag mit dem Verein unterschrieben.
> Oder darf ich den Namen auf die Tageskarte auch erst nach korrekter DSGVO Einwilligung schreiben? Oo


Vgl. [1] Art. 6, (1)

"[..] (1)   Die Verarbeitung ist nur rechtmäßig, wenn *mindestens eine* der nachstehenden Bedingungen erfüllt ist [..]"

"[..] b) die Verarbeitung ist für die *Erfüllung  eines Vertrags*, dessen Vertragspartei die betroffene Person ist, oder  zur Durchführung vorvertraglicher Maßnahmen erforderlich, die auf  Anfrage der betroffenen Person erfolgen; [..]"

-> Keine gesonderte Einwilligung erforderlich in diesem Fall.

--

[1] VERORDNUNG (EU) 2016/679 DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES
    vom 27. April 2016 zum Schutz natürlicher Personen bei der  Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten, zum freien Datenverkehr und zur  Aufhebung der Richtlinie 95/46/EG (Datenschutz-Grundverordnung)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich weiss zwar nicht, wie das anderswo gehandhabt wird, aber wenn ein Gastangler bei uns eine Karte bekommt, werden da keine personenbezogene Daten von dem irgendwie verarbeitet. Wozu auch?


Das ist ja nur der Fall, wenn ganz bodenständig die Daten von den Anglerpapieren abgeschrieben werden, auf ein Formular bis Pappkarte und das als Einzelstück an den Angler ausgegeben wird.

Hat man einen Durchschriftblock (z.B. Auftragsverkäufer Tankstellen haben so etwas gerne), wird schon eine Kopie angefertigt. Sammelt die der Verein hinterher ein und gibt sie in Datenbanken ein oder scannt das alles, zack ist man dabei. 

Sei es auch nur für Statistiken oder Auswertungen, das ist ja möglich, aber man muss der Verordnung genügen.

Wenn alles mit den Karten und gar den Kontrollen gleich "modernisiert" wird, Tablets + PCs ins Spiel kommen, zack ist man voll dabei.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur der Fall, wenn ganz bodenständig die Daten von den Anglerpapieren abgeschrieben werden, auf ein Formular bis Pappkarte und das als Einzelstück an den Angler ausgegeben wird.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## torstenhtr (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



> ich habe mr die DSGVO ein bißchen angeschaut. Im Artikel 2 wird der  "Sachliche Anwendungsbereich" dargelegt, darin heißt es in Absatz 1 :



Interessant ist in dem Zusammenhang ebenfalls [1], Art. 2 (2):

"[..] Diese Verordnung findet *keine Anwendung* auf die Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten [..]

4. durch die zuständigen Behörden zum Zwecke der *Verhütung, Ermittlung,  Aufdeckung oder Verfolgung von Straftaten* oder der Strafvollstreckung,  einschließlich des Schutzes vor und der Abwehr von Gefahren für die  öffentliche Sicherheit.[..]"

U.a. ist Fischwilderei §293 StGB ein Straftatbestand.

--

[1] VERORDNUNG (EU) 2016/679 DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES
    vom 27. April 2016 zum Schutz natürlicher Personen bei der   Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten, zum freien Datenverkehr und zur   Aufhebung der Richtlinie 95/46/EG (Datenschutz-Grundverordnung)


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Nur mal so gefragt
> Ihr redet immer von Vereinsmitgliedern und der Angelkarte.
> Und was ist mit den Angelkarten die nicht an Verensmitglieder ausgegeben werden?
> Was haben diese Angler unterschrieben?



Bereits beantwortet: Angelberechtigung kaufen = vertragliche Bindung, egal ob Gastkarte oder Mitgliderkarte.
Begründung zur Konntrolle siehe unten:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zur "vertraglichen Bindung":
> 
> Jedem, der angeln geht, muss bekannt sein, dass Kontrollen hinsichtlich seiner Ausübung des Angelns stattfinden. Diese Kontrollen werden vertraglich durch den Kauf der Angelberechtigung eingegangen. Eine zusätzliche Zustimmung des Anglers zu Kontrollen ist somit nicht notwendig.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> willmalwassagen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und ein guter Verband würde seinen Mitgliedern einen Leitfaden zur DSGVO  mit Musterdokumenten erstellen lassen und Schulungen dazu anbieten
> ...



Beantwortest du bitte meine Frage. #h


----------



## smithie (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Interessant ist in dem Zusammenhang ebenfalls [1], Art. 2 (2):
> 
> "[..] Diese Verordnung findet *keine Anwendung* auf die Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten [..]
> 
> ...


Die  vom Verein bestellten FA sind aber keine Beamten/Behördenmitarbeiter...


----------



## torstenhtr (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



> Die  vom Verein bestellten FA sind aber keine Beamten/Behördenmitarbeiter...



Das ist richtig, würde aber schon einmal für die staatl. FA und die Polizei gelten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

greift hier nicht

hier geht es immer noch  um vertragliche Bindung und das beinhaltet auch Kontrollen in der Ausübung des Angelns.


----------



## smithie (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Bin ja bei Dir, Toni - und auf den vorherigen Beitrag eingegangen...


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,


ich habe gerade gelesen, das Österreich die DSGVO erheblich aufgeweicht hat und Angie denkt auch über Lockerungen nach.
Anscheinend wurde da bei der DSGVO einiges verbockt. Wie heißt es so schön: "Viele Köche verderben den Brei".


Gruß


Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Ein Thema u.a. war doch das hier:



> Die Kontrolleure bekommen im Rahmen ihrer Aufsichtstätigkeit   personenbezogene Daten unserer Mitglieder. Demzufolge müssen die  Fischereiaufseher eine entsprechende Geheimhaltungsverpflichtung erklärt  haben. In der Regel und nach unserem Verständnis bei ihrem Vorgesetzten  oder Auftraggeber.



Jedoch besteht nach der DS-GVO keine explizite Pflicht mehr z.B. für eine unterschriebene Verpflichtung auf das Datengeheimnis [1]. D.h. prinzipiell würde eine Schulung, Belehrung o.ä. bereits genügen.

-- 

[1] https://datenschutzbeauftragter-ham...htung-auf-das-datengeheimnis-nach-der-ds-gvo/


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Ohne mir jetzt alles durchgelesen zu haben, wie sieht es den aus, wenn der Verband einen Maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis einführt und bei Kontrollen dieser mittels Smartphone eingelesen und die Gültigkeit und Besitzer mittels Datenübertragung mit einem Server abgeglichen wird?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Wo werden den Mitgliedsausweise kontrolliert?
Zumindest in Bayern werden nur Angelberechtigungskarten wie Tageskarte und der Fischereiausweis kontrolliert. Mitgliedschaften spielen keine Rolle.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo werden den Mitgliedsausweise kontrolliert?
> Zumindest in Bayern werden nur Angelberechtigungskarten wie Tageskarte und der Fischereiausweis kontrolliert. Mitgliedschaften spielen keine Rolle.



Da bist du im Irrtum. Beispielsweise ist die vom Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband ausgegebene Seenkarte nur in Verbindung mit der Mitgliedschaft im LFV Bayern gültig und der Mitgliedsausweis (Fischer-Pass) ist beim Angeln auf Basis der Seenkarte mitzuführen und wird auch kontrolliert.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo werden den Mitgliedsausweise kontrolliert?
> Zumindest in Bayern werden nur Angelberechtigungskarten wie Tageskarte und der Fischereiausweis kontrolliert. Mitgliedschaften spielen keine Rolle.



Mein ehemaliger Verein hat keine Gastkarten ausgegeben. Wer Mitglied im Verein war, durfte auch an den Gewässer des Vereins angeln, Angelberechtigungskarten hatten die nicht.

Der Maschinen lesbare Ausweis soll/könnte ja zukünftig alles ersetzen. Beim Kauf einer Angelberechtigung wird die Berechtigung mit dem Ausweis elektronisch verknüpft und schon ist alles geladen. Dadurch müssen für den Fischerrechteinhaber auch nicht mehr (Papier) Angelkarten zwecks Abrechnung mit Ausgabestelle abgeglichen werden. Würde für große Vereine/Verbände vieles einfacher machen.

 Edit: Wofür sonst ist ein Maschinenlesbarer Ausweis denn sonst sinnvoll?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

@Naturliebhaber:
Dein Mitgliedsausweis wurde am Wasser kontrolliert?
Ich kenne das bisher nur so, dass ich, wenn ich Vergünstigungen als Verbandsmitglied  bekommen will,  die Karte über den Verein kaufe, der den Mitgliedsausweis ansieht.
Das aber berührt diese Diskussion nicht, da das Vorzeigen, um die Karte zu bekommen, freiweillig ist.
Aber auch das Kontrollieren des Mitgliedsausweises ist, egal wie, nach Datenschutzrichtlinien problemlos möglich, da ja unter der Bedingung, Mitglied zu sein, die Karte "vertraglich" erworben wurde. Diese Mitgliedschaft ist nachzuweisen ... wie ein Rentnerausweis an der Kasse, wenn Vergünstigungen erwünscht, der Schwerbehindertenausweis usw. ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber:
> Dein Mitgliedsausweis wurde am Wasser kontrolliert?
> Ich kenne das bisher nur so, dass ich, wenn ich Vergünstigungen als Verbandsmitglied  bekommen will,  die Karte über den Verein kaufe, der den Mitgliedsausweis ansieht.
> Das aber berührt diese Diskussion nicht, da das Vorzeigen, um die Karte zu bekommen, freiweillig ist.



Mit Austritt aus dem BFV erlischt die Gültigkeit der vom Verband erworbenen Jahreskarten. Deshalb ist dieser mitzuführen und darf auch kontrolliert werden. Darauf wurde sogar kürzlich bei einer Verbandssitzung hingewiesen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mit Austritt aus dem BFV erlischt die Gültigkeit der vom Verband erworbenen Jahreskarten. Deshalb ist dieser mitzuführen und darf auch kontrolliert werden. Darauf wurde sogar kürzlich bei einer Verbandssitzung hingewiesen.



Das gibt Sinn, oder aber auch nicht, denn der Austriit erfolgt zum Jahresende und da erlischt ja auch die Seenkarte?!
Oder ist das nun zeitlich getrennt?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das gibt Sinn, oder aber auch nicht, denn der Austriit erfolgt zum Jahresende und da erlischt ja auch die Seenkarte?!
> Oder ist das nun zeitlich getrennt?



Keine Ahnung. Denkbares Szenario wäre ein Rauswurf aus dem Verein (gibt's hier in der Gegend gerade einige Fälle). Damit erlischt ja dann auch die Mitgliedschaft.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Denkbares Szenario wäre ein Rauswurf aus dem Verein (gibt's hier in der Gegend gerade einige Fälle). Damit erlischt ja dann auch die Mitgliedschaft.



Tja, wir kassieren dann natürlich alle Dokumente wie Jahreserlaubnisscheine ein!

Das sind alles konstruierte Fälle, die den Datenschutz aber nicht tangieren, sollten diese auch aml Wirklichkeit werden.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo,

die angesprochenen Jahreserlaubnisscheine gibt es nur für Verbandsmitglieder.

Irgendwann fiel auf, dass trotzdem Personen im Besitz von Jahreserlaubnisscheinen waren, obwohl sie weder Mitglied im Verband oder eines angeschlossenen Vereines waren.

Seitdem muss bei Kontrollen zusätzlich zu Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein auch der Fischerpass mit Jahresmarke und der Nachweis der Vereinsmitgliedschaft vorgezeigt werden.

Darauf wird man beim Kauf der Erlaubnischeine hingewiesen.

Ob man mit dem Kauf der Karten dann auch den Datenschutzrichtlinien zustimmt müssen Juristen entscheiden.

Der Kontrolleur prüft aber  i.d.R. nur die Richtigkeit der Papiere, schreibt aber keine Daten auf o.ä. .  Außer vielleicht, wenn etwas nicht stimmt.

Ob das bereits den Tatbestand "Datenerhebung" etc. erfüllt, sollen auch die Juristen entscheiden.

Ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin meine Papiere vorzeigen, wenn sich der Kontrolleur als solcher ausweist.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

@Toni_1962
Ich komme nicht aus Bayern sondern Baden-Wüttemberg und war nicht in Bayern zur Schulung sondern für teuere Euro bei einem Datenschutzseminar das wir  mit einem Hauptberuflichen Datenschutzbeauftragten eine Datenschutzfirma durchgeführt haben.

Zur Klärung, es muss nicht der Angelkarteninhaber eine Zustimmung unterschreiben.
Der Kontrolleur muss eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung bei seinem Auftraggeber(Vereinsvorstand) unterschreiben.

Und auch Angie ändert vorerst nichts an der DSGVO die den Ländern keinen Spielraum lässt.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und auch Angie ändert vorerst nichts an der DSGVO die den Ländern keinen Spielraum lässt.




Hallo,


ganz so ist es nicht, die Österreicher haben das schon geändert.
Geldbußen nur im Wiederholungsfall.
Für alle öffentlichen Stellen, und der Begriff ist weitgefasst, von Behörden bis zu Körperschaften, gibt es überaupt keine Form einer Bestrafung. Dazu kommen noch etliche andere Sachen.
Also gibt es doch Spielraum - oder die Österreicher pfeifen darauf ob es welchen gibt oder nicht.
Ist schon durch den Nationalrat (entspricht dem Deutschen Bundestag in Österreich) durch.



Gruß


Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Toni_1962
> Ich komme nicht aus Bayern sondern Baden-Wüttemberg und war nicht in Bayern zur Schulung sondern für teuere Euro bei einem Datenschutzseminar das wir  mit einem Hauptberuflichen Datenschutzbeauftragten eine Datenschutzfirma durchgeführt haben.
> 
> Zur Klärung, es muss nicht der Angelkarteninhaber eine Zustimmung unterschreiben.
> ...



Mir wurde das vom Datenschutz-Experten eines Großkonzerns  auf Nachfrage von mir (beim Bier) genauso erklärt. Es gibt aber offensichtlich auch ausgebildete Datenschützer, die das Gesetz hier anders interpretieren. Ich bin darum mal gespannt, was da bei entsprechenden Grundsatzurteilen rauskommt. 

Die Justiziare der Fischerei-Verbände hier in Bayern stehen nach meiner Kenntnis auf dem Standpunkt, dass Kontrolleure keine Verschwiegensheitserklärung unterschreiben müssen. Der Verein dürfte also nachwievor seine Mitglieder auffordern, die Fangbücher anderer Mitglieder zu kontrollieren und bei Verweigerung der Einsicht Strafen aussprechen. Ob das rechtlich haltbar ist, bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

[QUOTE=fishhawk;4826090en.

Der Kontrolleur prüft aber  i.d.R. nur die Richtigkeit der Papiere, schreibt aber keine Daten auf o.ä. .  Außer vielleicht, wenn etwas nicht stimmt.

Ob das bereits den Tatbestand "Datenerhebung" etc. erfüllt, sollen auch die Juristen entscheiden.

Hallo,


ein Einblick in die Papiere ist keine Datenerhebung/Verarbeitung im Sinne der DSGVO.  Diese betrifft nur die automatisierte Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten  oder nichtautomatisierte Verarbeitung welche in einem Dateisystem gespeichert sind oder gespeichert werden sollen. (Artikel 2 Abs. 1 DSGVO)
Dies betrifft also einen Fischereiaufseher bei seiner Kontrolle überhaupt nicht.


Gruß


Lajos


----------



## smithie (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Zur Klärung, es muss nicht der Angelkarteninhaber eine Zustimmung unterschreiben.
> Der Kontrolleur muss eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung bei seinem Auftraggeber(Vereinsvorstand) unterschreiben.


D.h. Du siehst den Kontrolleur als Auftragsdatenverarbeiter an?
Oder warum sollte der Kontrolleur sonst zur Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet werden müssen - im Gegensatz zum jetzt geltenden Recht?


Ich habe auch schon einige Datenschutzbeauftragte zu diesem Thema gehört. Allgemein auf die DSGVO bezogen kennen die sich aus, die haben sie ja auch gelesen.

Dass verschiedene Datenschützer bereits bei geltendem BDSG unterschiedlicher Auffassung sind, ist denke ich unbestritten.

Und das soll jetzt anders sein bei einer Verordnung, die erst kommt und mit der noch niemand Erfahrung hat (behördlich, gerichtlich)?
(mir wurde auch schon empfohlen, dass ich zukünftig eine Einwilligung  zur Kontaktaufnahme einholen soll, wenn ich irgendwo ein Visitenkärtchen  einsammle)

Das Problem liegt in den speziellen Prozessen, hier: Verein bzw. Fischereiaufsicht zu denen es Meinungen gibt, die aber nur bedingt belastbar sind.


Wer sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt und im Fall der Fälle erläutern kann, was er warum und wie gemacht hat, wie er was umgesetzt hat, hat denke ich gute Karten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



smithie schrieb:


> (mir wurde auch schon empfohlen, dass ich zukünftig eine Einwilligung  zur Kontaktaufnahme einholen soll, wenn ich irgendwo ein Visitenkärtchen  einsammle)



Und das sehr berechtigt. Die Kontaktaufnahme zu Personen ist nämlich nur erlaubt, wenn diese dieser ausdrücklich zugestimmt haben. Allerdings ist meines Wissens nach die Rechtslage bei Visitenkarten so, dass eine Übergabe bereits als Zustimmung zur Kontaktaufnahme gewertet wird. Wenn am Ende aber jemand Anzeige erstattet, weil er sich unberechtigt kontaktiert fühlt, gibt’s Ärger.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

Hallo smithie,


ich habe das (die DSGVO und die Diskussionen hier darüber) ja bis gestern noch auch als teilweise verwirrend empfunden. Dann habe ich mich ein bißchen eingelesen und nach dem Artikel 2, brauchte ich nicht mehr viel weiterlesen um zu wissen, dass die DSGVO die Tätigkeiten eines Fischereiaufsehers in aller Regel nicht tangiert, denn der verarbeitet keine Daten in EDV-Systeme, wozu auch; sind die Papiere in Ordnung ist die Sache eh erledigt. Stimmt irgend etwas nicht, kommt es in leichteren Fällen zu einer Rüge; in schwereren zu einer Meldung an die Vorstandschaft, welche dann nach einer Anhörung des Betroffenen und ggf. des Aufsehers entscheidet. Das hat mit der DSGVO nichts zu tun. Und zwar überhaupt nichts.


Gruß


Lajos

Der Artikel 2 der DSGVO (Sachlicher Anwendungsbereich) ist für eine Verordnung selten klar und eindeutig und ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich habe ein halbes Leben auch mit Verordnungen zu tun gehabt.


----------



## smithie (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und das sehr berechtigt. Die Kontaktaufnahme zu Personen ist nämlich nur erlaubt, wenn diese dieser ausdrücklich zugestimmt haben. Allerdings ist meines Wissens nach die Rechtslage bei Visitenkarten so, dass eine Übergabe bereits als Zustimmung zur Kontaktaufnahme gewertet wird. Wenn am Ende aber jemand Anzeige erstattet, weil er sich unberechtigt kontaktiert fühlt, gibt’s Ärger.


Wenn es eine "Rechtslage" dazu gibt, sprichst Du hier über das BDSG, nicht über die DSGVO!

Wegen Gefühlen, unberechtigt kontaktiert worden zu sein, kann die Person ggf. Anzeige erstatten. 
Dass etwas rechtswidrig war ist dann aber erstmal nachzuweisen.
Wenn ich die Visitenkarten von der Person habe, ist die Ausgangslage nicht soo schlecht.


Es soll sich jeder auf die Szenarien vorbereiten und Maßnahmen ergreifen, die er für wahrscheinlich hält oder die er für zu berücksichtigen hält.

In einem halben bis einem Jahr werden wir mehr wissen, welche der geschilderten (oder auch nicht geschilderten) Szenarien eingetreten sind.

Damit bin ich hier raus...


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Interessant ist in dem Zusammenhang ebenfalls [1], Art. 2 (2):
> 
> "[..] Diese Verordnung findet *keine Anwendung* auf die Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten [..]
> 
> ...


 
 ist das eine Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit?
 bitt nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen
da geht's zunächst mal um Terrorbekämpfung/Geldwäsche etc.


----------



## torstenhtr (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



> ist das eine Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit?
> bitt nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen
> da geht's zunächst mal um Terrorbekämpfung/Geldwäsche etc.


Nein, aber das würde ich auch nicht aus dem Absatz lesen, denn dort steht "[..]  *einschließlich* des Schutzes vor und der Abwehr von Gefahren für die öffentliche Sicherheit [..]" (_und nicht ausschließlich_).
Die Frage ist, welchen Zweck eine Kontrolle hat (Ermittlung, Aufdeckung oder Verfolgung von Straftaten?) und welche Befugnisse die Fischereiaufseher in Bayern haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Toni_1962
> Ich komme nicht aus Bayern sondern Baden-Wüttemberg und war nicht in Bayern zur Schulung sondern für teuere Euro bei einem Datenschutzseminar das wir  mit einem Hauptberuflichen Datenschutzbeauftragten eine Datenschutzfirma durchgeführt haben.
> 
> Zur Klärung, es muss nicht der Angelkarteninhaber eine Zustimmung unterschreiben.
> ...



Diese Verschwiegenheitserklärung gab es bisher auch, ist Bestandteil der "Charakterichen Eigung" die zwingend erklärte Voraussetzung zur Ernennung ist, unsere Kontolleure haben dies bei der Behörde bei Ausstellung der "Plakette" und im Verein bei Bestellung schon immer unterschrieben.
und
ändert eben nichts daran, dass Kontrollen stattfinden und man sich kontrollierenb lassen muss 

Irgenwie drehen wir uns im Kreis.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dsgvo*

*Wichtige Vorlagen und Informationen zum Datenschutz im Fischereiverein*

Hier finden ihr eine Zusammenstellung von Vorlagen für Datenschutzerklärungen und -verpflichtungen zum Herunterladen:

https://lfvbayern.de/service/neue-d...-zum-datenschutz-im-fischereiverein-2191.html


----------

